# endler tank



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

well i was thinking bout getting some DPs (dwarf puffers) but now that i'm getting a new black lab puppy i think i'll go for something alittle more low matience so i can spend more time with the dog. I chose endlers. i'm thinking of getting 3 1 male 2 female off aquabid(my LFS doesn't have them) and keeping them in a 10 gallon. I may even get 3 more. I'm only worried about fry. sadly i think that the situation will have to be survival of the fittest unless my LFS will take them. So do yu think 6 endlers is okay in a 10?


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

6 endlers in a 10 gal will be ok--BUT have you cycled the tank? Don't add a bunch of fish to the tank if it isn't cycled as they might die in a few weeks. 
Also why not get all males or females and not worry about getting rid of babies?
My lfs seems to use anything we take in as feeders for the salt water tank.
mouse


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

well there aren't many places you can buy all males plus i was thinking of doing a projest on endlers vs. guppies for science


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Its hard to find all males or females (females usually get bought up first). But even if you got all females, they could still have babies. Try aquabid.com. They usually have many endlers for sale cheap and they will be of better quality.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I have never seen a female Endler. our LFS always has males and plenty of them. They have also just strted to carry killi's too-- something different up here!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

they look like female feeder guppies (they lack color)


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

Everything I've read about Endler's says that the adults don't eat their fry. If you are only going to have Endler's in the tank, I wouldn't worry about getting a breeder net, just worry about getting a few plants the fry can hide in, just in case.
Tony


----------



## cucci67 (Aug 3, 2005)

Liveaquaria only sells males.


----------

